# marital property in maryland



## mukti789 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have one personal saving and one personal checking account before marriage and one joint saving account after marriage. My paycheck goes to my checking account and my wife’s pay check goes to her checking account. Does my personal check and saving account is considered at marital property in state of Maryland? During divorce can my wife claim on that amount in my personal account. I reside in Maryland and I do not have kids and been married for 2 years.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you put any money into your personal savings/checking accounts since you got married? If you did, that's mixing pre-marital and marital property, and when you do that, it all becomes marital property. I think. Check with a lawyer to make sure, but that's the way it is in DC, and the laws in MD are pretty similar.

The only exception is if you received some sort of inheritance, and put it in your personal account. Inheritances don't usually count as marital property -- unless you put it in the joint account.


----------

